# Interesting Weekend... good news/bad news



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We were out at the Wild West show in OR this past weekend and had a really good time. Our goats didn't have their best show ever, but I'm not surprised. New ABGA judge Sammy Lerana was there with a whole bunch of his outstanding goats! That was fun to see them in person. I got to see National Champion "Fixin' To Party" in person and a bunch of Sammy's other % and FB does that I've heard about. Leslie's buck Fivestar placed over Party on day 2... :shocked: That was pretty cool. The judge was a National show judge, Chris Shaffett. 

Our little red doe Capriole's Chasing Rainbows won her class of 13 under Roger McSwain. That was really cool. The next day one of those 0-3 doelings won overall grand FB doe and then Best in Show!! She was one of Maddie's girls out of Astrid (Fiesta's daughter) and Cool Dimension. 

I'll post pictures later.  Our buck Force was 6th in 18 0-3 bucks. Dandi was 2nd and 3rd out of 4. Two of Sammy's girls were in that class. One of those two were overall grand on day 1. Liberty was 5th I think and 8th the next day. I think there were 13 in her class?

The sad news is we lost a kid over the weekend back at home.   One of Paint Ball's boys.  She somehow managed to get under one of our feeders and laid on his head and suffocated him.  SO sad!!


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

So sorry about the little guy..they were so beautiful.:hug:

Congrats on the show..sounds like your crew done well.:clap:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on the show. Sorry about your little guy.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Congrats on the show wins! Sorry about your buckling.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good job at WW, so sorry about the Paint Ball boy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.









But everything else sounds great. Glad you had a good weekend otherwise.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Sorry about the little guy.

Next year Kim should have Sammy be a judge so they don't bring any goats!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Tenacross said:


> Sorry about the little guy.
> 
> Next year Kim should have Sammy be a judge so they don't bring any goats!


Now there's an idea.  

Here are some pictures from the weekend. They had really awesome prizes, and I was really happy when Leslie let us take this one home for Get of Sire.  Dandi, Fivestar and Prize were the winners of this award.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Random pictures... the traditional doeling is out of Capriole's Valor, the buck we are going to breed Dandi to. 

The champion picture is one of Leslie's does that I showed. "Big Brownie".


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

congrats on the win..the wonderful week end...im very sorry about the loss of your buck.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

So sorry about your buck, what a bad ending to your weekend  . Buy you did great at the show, good job!! That's super exciting, congrats


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you all.  It was a tough loss. I had never lost a kid like that. He was over a month old!  I feel really bad for the family who had a deposit down on him. 

It was a fun show! Wish we had been able to take more pictures, but we were showing goats in almost every class. There were buck futurity classes and group classes after the age classes and championships. We were SO tired once the whole show was over! I forgot to mention that Dandi won the buck futurity class! That was really neat as she was competing with senior does!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some pictures Leslie (Leaning Tree Boers) just sent me of her champions from Wild West.  These are all her goats that we showed and they are all sired by CSB Gauge's G-Force G-Force.


----------

